# memory stick



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I bought the wife a memory stick,it`s great!. She hasn`t forgotten my beer,dinner or sex once since the first beating :lol: :lol: .

Les


Now running very fast before Greenie breaks my legs .



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Having previously been in a violent relationship I find this distasteful. however i do appreciate the humour in the play on words.


Sue


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

suedew said:


> Having previously been in a violent relationship I find this distasteful. however i do appreciate the humour in the play on words.
> 
> Sue[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## predead (Jun 6, 2010)

My word Les, had you OD'd on Brave pills the day you posted that?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Les I have one for Lady p.
Used on a Sunday and then on a wednesday just as a reminder.

I apologise to Sue in advance but if we all knew of each others circumstances there would be no jokes told. And I am pleased that you are now happy.

Dave p


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Les I have one for Lady p.
> Used on a Sunday and then on a wednesday just as a reminder.
> 
> I apologise to Sue in advance but if we all knew of each others circumstances there would be no jokes told. And I am pleased that you are now happy.
> ...


Dave.
Does that mean Lady p uses it on Mon. Tues. Thurs.Fri. Sat on you,or do you not remember. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Les


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I can`t remember what I was doing an hour ago so yesterday has no chance.

Dave p :lol:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

I bought one too...stuck it in my ear ... It hasn't helped :roll:


----------

